# Do you live near a fault? not sure? read this



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Recently there seems to have been released of built up stress in faults around the world. Most recently large earth quakes have occurred:

January 10, 2010 near Chicago, IL 4.3 magnitude
January 12, 2010 near Port Au Prince, Haiti 7.0 magnitude
February 04, 2010 offshore northern California 5.9 magnitude
February 18, 2010 near the China, Russia, N. Korea Border 6.9 magnitude
February 26, 2010 near Ryukyu Isl., Japan 7.0 magnitude
February 27, 2010 near Maule, Chile 8.8 magnitude

These are the most recent, most significant earth quakes there are about 600 more I did not list.

there are faults as everyone knows all over the south west. What is not as well know is the presence of faults in other parts of the country. I will list a few. Please research your area find the faults and prep for earthquakes. Also if you plan a bug out ensure one of your routs does not cross any bridges or tunnels.

Alaska: Denali Fault, Tintina Fault
Arkansas Marianna Fault, New Madrid Seismic Zone
Connecticut: Ridgefield Fault Line (Recently discovered extremely large active fault)
Illinois: New Madrid Seismic Zone, Wabash Valley Seismic Zone
Indiana: New Madrid Seismic Zone, Wabash Valley Seismic Zone
Kansas: Humboldt Fault Zone
Kentucky: New Madrid Seismic Zone
Mississippi: New Madrid Seismic Zone
Missouri: New Madrid Seismic Zone
Nebraska: Humboldt Fault Zone
New York: Clarendon-Linden fault system
Nevada: Independence Valley fault system
Tennessee: New Madrid Seismic Zone
Texas: Long Point-Eureka Heights Fault System
Utah: Moab Fault, Wasatch Fault
Washington: Seattle Fault, Straight Creek Fault


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if we're on a fault line, but here in SC Pa we have had 8-10 mag. 2-3 earthquakes over the last year or so. We've never felt any movement here at our place but the local news stations have interviewed several people that have.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's weird, Joe. We've never *yet* had quakes locally that I am aware of, and you and I are not that far apart. I know that the little quakes are imperceptable but like you said, they still make the news. We should look into seeing if there are any fault lines that run through/near PA. Like we need something else to worry about.


:dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not too worried about earthquakes here. The east coast of North America is fairly stable geologically. When I have a chance, I'll probably dig into it a little deeper.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Google Ramapo Fault System. That is the one that may be affecting your area.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

:thankyou:

Thank you, MDPrepper!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Several years ago we had a small quake here (don't remember where it originated) at about 5 am one morning. A low rumble woke me up- I thought it was a train going by about 3/4 mile away. It intensified to shaking the bed and rattling the windows and dishes.  I now have several cracks in the basement floor, my driveway is all broken up, and the garage floor is sinking in the middle. Several folks told me that the garage floor is not unusual as contractors have a habit of filling that area with trash.  I still think it's all a result of the quake. We bought earthquake insurance years ago as it's believed that Georgia is due for a major quake. 

Tim


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

quakes happen all the time

Latest Earthquakes in the USA - Last 7 days

Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NavyKen said:


> Recently there seems to have been released of built up stress in faults around the world. Most recently large earth quakes have occurred:


I noticed that you did not include Calif?. We have shakers all the time, as I have said in past posts, we don't usually pay them any mind.
We built the house for just an event, it will take a Rictor 10 earthquake. Cupboard doors are secured, and overheads have restraints. We of course will have some interior damage, but, on the whole will probably do just fine.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> quakes happen all the time
> 
> Latest Earthquakes in the USA - Last 7 days
> 
> Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days


Cool links  Thanks.


----------

